# Women prefer married men?



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

> The most striking result was in the responses of single women. Offered a single man, 59 per cent were interested in pursuing a relationship. But when he was attached, 90 per cent said they were up for the chase.


It's true: all the taken men are best - life - 17 August 2009 - New Scientist

ScienceDirect.com - Journal of Experimental Social Psychology - Whoâ€™s chasing whom? The impact of gender and relationship status on mate poaching


Preselection? Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I wouldn't know. No women want me, including the one I am married too!!


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> I wouldn't know. No women want me, including the one I am married too!!


:lol:

"Attached" men preferred "Attached" women
"Attached" women preferred single men

Single men preferred single women
Single women preferred "Attached" men (By a WIDE margin)

So maybe there is someone out there that wants you after all. They just won't after they get you. lol


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I can see the new reality show in the making. "Mate Poacher"


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

or 

"Who wants to be a home wrecker?"


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The Snatch-lerette?


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> The Snatch-lerette?


:rofl:

How about "Deadliest Snatch"


Yea that's bad.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Gross.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Soon after.....

"Worlds deadliest tramp killers"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

